# Teddy Bear Rocker



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I just finished a Teddy Bear rocker for my 1 year old granddaughter, Lily's first birthday.

It is made from red oak, and poplar. I purchased the original plans from Rockler. I was disappointed in the plans. They came half-scale so I had to spend more money to get them copied to full scale and the drawings had no dimensions, just the square grid. I was still able to get it all together.

I stained it a medium brown with Cabot oil based pecan stain. The nose and eyes were stained using Minwax dark walnut. I finished it with 3 coats of Minwax oil based polyurethane. 

I carved out the ear pattern using my Dremel and a burring bit.

Overall, I am very happy with how it turned out since I have not completed a furniture type project in over 15 years. I have been too busy with home renovation projects.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

very cute rocker I am sure it will be treasured.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's cool.

HJ


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Rich
Very nicely done,it is a family heirloom


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rich that really looks good. Some ones going to be very happy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and get it together you did Rich......
that rocker is a work of art...
be surprised if your grand daughter doesn't have love affair w/ it...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice. I'm sure your granddaughter will cherish it for years to come.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That's lovely and sure to be appreciated in the years to come.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I'm planning on doing more furniture type projects going forward. The wife does have a list of renovation projects for the retirement place we purchased in Georgia back in May so I will need to balance the work projects and the fun projects.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks great, the grain makes it even better.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Made the same one, my plan was full size, they must have changed the plans over the years.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

richjh said:


> I purchased the original plans from Rockler. I was disappointed in the plans. They came half-scale so I had to spend more money to get them copied to full scale and the drawings had no dimensions, just the square grid. I was still able to get it all together.


Nice chair. I've never made one in that style, but been making kids puzzle rocking chairs for maybe 20 years. 

It would never even have occurred to me to get plans copied like that. I'd just mark a double size grid on paper and copy the original, box by box. It works very well. Years ago my now ex-dau-in-law wanted a pair of the Xmas reindeer yard ornaments. I wasn't about to pay $19 each for the plans. So, laid out a small grid on a photo, a larger grid on plywood, and copied the lines in the small grid to the large grid. The finished reindeer came out excellent. I never made another, found out I hated making them, still got the plywood patterns.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

Love the rocker.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice rocker!!


----------



## Builder20. (Nov 16, 2017)

Danny nice rocker any way of getting the plans from you since rocklers stop selling it


----------

